# Maine Homestead for sale



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Here is an update on our Maine homestead for sale that we posted way back in December. The weather is improving and the snow is almost gone so we are getting into a time when looking at farms and land is easier.
There is no better time to buy than now. With current low interest rates you monthly mortgage payment would be approximately $700.00 per month. That's less than the typical monthly apartment rental across the country. Imagine your own 21 acre homestead for such a low cost.

Here is the link that will bring you to the property description with numerous pictures. Please contact us if you have any questions or would like a tour.


http://www.goatschool.com/id30.html


----------

